# KMail, Emailadresse zum senden auswählen



## Guedeltubus (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin auch son neuer Linuxanfänger der von nichts ne Ahnung hat....

Ich hab mir Kmail eingerichtet, hab meine insgesamt glaube 7 mailadressen hinbekommen, nun hab ich nur noch ein problem, ich habs noch nicht geschafft die emailadreese auszuwählen mit der ich die Mail grade schicken will. Also bei Outlook gabs da immer ne Auswahl. 

Danke im vorraus.

Gruß der Guedeltubus


----------



## Kitchy (16. Februar 2004)

Du musst zusätzliche Identitäten anlegen. Denen kannst du dann eine deiner Emailadressen zuordnen. Wenn du dann eine Email schreibst kannst du auswählen über welche "Identität" (und somit Emailadresse) die Mail gesendet werden soll


----------

